
Fluffify - sandeep048
https://github.com/serverdensity/Fluffify/blob/master/fluffify/gossip/dictionary.json
======
brudgers
_Coorporate phrases and 'enterprise' words turn our stomach. Unfortunately
other people write them, but with technology we're not completely helpless!
We've devised a Chrome plugin to replace the terms we're so sick and tired of
hearing - to an equivalent (that we're not)._

Repository:
[https://github.com/serverdensity/Fluffify](https://github.com/serverdensity/Fluffify)

